# the Moradin RTA



## Nightwalker (12/4/16)

While not a velocity deck and small deck... I'm in love. Ceramic base inside. Massive juice holes, top filling. Unique juice shut off. This is my next tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> While not a velocity deck and small deck... I'm in love. Ceramic base inside. Massive juice holes, top filling. Unique juice shut off. This is my next tank
> View attachment 50989


Good feeling tank too but yes not much room in there. Almost picked up the 3ml but I had a Griffin owner give me a look and lament how heavy it is on juice... but I am still getting one anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (12/4/16)

I managed 3.5mm ID in This little beast. 
I might be up for a rebuild later today if I get time so expect pics here 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/moradin-rta.t21304/#post-348657


----------

